# 0700



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

wollte den Sitz einer 0700-Nummer ausfindig machen, komme aber leider nicht weiter, außer daß die wohl irgendwo im Ausland sitzen  :roll: 
bin in Sachen 0700 auf einen recht hilfreichen Artikel gestossen:

http://***.teltarif.de/i/0700.html

mein "persönliches" Interesse gilt den Nummern
0700/St*rlotto und
0700/St*ftung

komischerweise haben beide Firmen eine identische Faxnummer
( 089 ),
obwohl eine in München sitzt und eine in Stuttgart

sogar die Geschäftsleitung dürfte weitestgehend identisch sein  :lol: 

hoffe auf Hilfe


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2004)

Wenn´s um Starlotto geht, dann hier mal reinschau´n http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=79421#79421

Bezüglich der 089er oder Stuttgarter Nummer würde ich mich heute nicht mehr festlegen. Rufumleitungen von entsprechenden Servicebetreibern sind schnell installiert und wer eine 0700er Nummer hat, weiß eh, wie sowas geht. Dir Auskunft nach den Inhabern von 0700er Nummern obliegt mEn allenfalls ermittelnden Behörden bzw. jemandem mit gerichtlichem Beschluss - da beisst ein xbeliebiger Bürger auf Granit.


----------

